# Lightweight hand grinder for cycle touring



## prophecy-of-drowning (Mar 18, 2016)

Please can someone recommend me a hand grinder for cycle touring please. Ideally lightweight and would fit inside an aeropress. 

Ive already got orignial fieldgrind (555g), the new aergrind weights ~455g (as advertised on the website) —Ideally I would like something about half the weight.

I‘m looking at the porlex mini (249g) and porlex tall (277g) — but I see various reports about variable build quality.

Any recommendations would be most appreciated, 

thanks


----------



## PartySausage (Aug 6, 2020)

I've used a mini for cycle touring & backpacking for many years & it was totally fine grinding for Aeropress apart from Portugese coffee, which seemed to be coated in crude oil.🤢
I have the original mini, which has been replaced with the mini II that has a new burr set & adjuster that is supposed to grind faster but other than that I don't know of any changes to rest of the grinder apart from the handle attachment. 
My mini has now worn out & was taking ages to grind. I did think about getting a mini II but I've just replaced it with the new version of 1zpresso Q2, with the heptagonal burrs. It is a much better grinder & slimmer but slightly taller than the mini though easily fits in an Aeropress, so much so that I made a little sleeve for the Aeropress to stop it rattling.
The Q2 however is only a little lighter than the Aergrind & the handle on the Q2 isn't exactly compact so as the handle attachment fits a 1/4" drive I made my own from an old handle I had with a 1/4" adapter on the end


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

The Hario mini, is hard to fault. It’s especially good at finer settings. Weighs virtually nowt, too.


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning (Mar 18, 2016)

Bhodgson said:


> The Hario mini, is hard to fault. It’s especially good at finer settings. Weighs virtually nowt, too.


Thanks - does it fit inside the aeropress?


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

prophecy-of-drowning said:


> Thanks - does it fit inside the aeropress?


The answer seems mixed. But I’d say, no. Sorry my bad.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Oh wow i could wax lyrical about cycle touring...that's off topic, stay focused Darren.


----------



## MSteggles (5 mo ago)

The Timemore Nano kind of fits the bill; the body fits into a full size aeropress but you're still left with an awkward handle. It weighs kind of a lot as well - just weighed mine at 363g, although if you're a real weight weenie I can't see you bringing a hand grinder on a trip. Costs about a hundred quid.

Grind is very good with an asterisk: the first one I got was horribly misaligned and I had to argue with the unhelpful customer service to get a replacement. Aeropress you might have been fine but was unusable for filter. Second one was very well aligned and serves me well.


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks all!


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

The Orhan Espresso Fixie weighs in at 330g and fits an Aeropress. Very different grind adjustment though, it uses fixed sized discs, hence the name, instead of the usual dial. For touring though you’ll be using the same brew method probably so won’t need to take any more discs once you have it set. Carbon fibre and titanium so very solid and uses the burrs on their other hand grinders.


----------

